# Just a thought



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 13, 2009)

What if somehow everything that we know was created only say, 200 years ago, by something or someone or some "happening" and everything we have examined about the past is just artificially created to make it seem like the planet has had a long past. I mean, we study all this history, but what if it never happened and we are just studying information based on things that were just placed there?

Wouldn't that be weird? Just a thought.

P.S. - I hope you understand what I mean.


----------



## Samlambert (Mar 13, 2009)

Shhhh, noone is supposed to know that, it was supposed to stay secret!

But.... What if this is actually true?


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 13, 2009)

Now the American government is after you.
If Emmerson isn't here tomorrow, we'll all know why.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 13, 2009)

This kind of reminds of 1984 by George Orwell, if any of you are familiar with it.
Basically, the government actually goes in and changes record to make it seem like they're doing good and they're always correct. Everyone is forced to belive them, so they basically make up history.

I would recommend 1984 to anyone, it's a really good book and I found the concepts it puts forth pretty interesting. There are some... interesting scenes though, so not for the younger people here.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 13, 2009)

Doing _well_. And that's a true story. Its called Roswell, New Mexico.


----------



## pjk (Mar 14, 2009)

It's a good thought, and could true. People need to stop assuming so much, that's for sure.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 14, 2009)

I should have been clearer.
I mean like the government is trying to go out and make it seem like they are doing good for society, not that the government itself is doing well.


----------



## Karthik (Mar 14, 2009)

Just what I happened to see a few days ago.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 14, 2009)

Maybe we're all brains in a vat, connected to a machine which feeds us sensations.

Or maybe NOBODY BUT YOU EXISTS! Wooooo. Creepy.


----------



## Dene (Mar 14, 2009)

Dude. I recommend you take philosophy after school, for two reasons: you are clearly interested in the right sort of things; you would see how silly your little thought experiment is.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Mar 14, 2009)

OR maybe you are the only one that actually is a human and the rest of us are all robots created for an experiment to see how humans interact


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 14, 2009)

http://skepticwiki.org/index.php/Last_Thursdayism


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 14, 2009)

Theres a possibilty that your mind is bound by some force not known to man. That force is basically a mind control program that we have been "living" with all of our lves, the only way to free yourself from the grasp of the "special force" is to combat it with a mind cubing. The part of your brain used when you are cubing is the only spot of you brain that still has a little bit of _you If you cube enough your mind will eventually override the control and we can make a resisistence army!! (and to answer the question yes that is totally logical)_


----------



## DcF1337 (Mar 14, 2009)

hippofluff said:


> Theres a possibilty that your mind is bound by some force not known to man. That force is basically a mind control program that we have been "living" with all of our lves, the only way to free yourself from the grasp of the "special force" is to combat it with a mind cubing. The part of your brain used when you are cubing is the only spot of you brain that still has a little bit of _you If you cube enough your mind will eventually override the control and we can make a resisistence army!! (and to answer the question yes that is totally logical)_


_

Everything you said after the mind cubing part is totally rubbish, but the first part is actually quite probable.

And to the thread starter, yes, I've always wondered about things like that. It's like, how do I know that the things I see, touch, smell, taste, hear are real? What if life's a dream? What if life's an illusion?

Please don't bring religion into this topic. You guys have a tendency of doing that._


----------



## skwishy (Mar 14, 2009)

Something that I have always wondered about is, assuming(I know, we shouldn't assume so much) that we are all individuals that are living on this world together, what if we all see different colors? For example, if I hold up a blue crayon and ask you all what color it is, you would all reply blue. But what if the color that I actually see and know as blue is the color that the guy next to me sees and knows as green. The guy next to me just sees the color that he knows as blue, which may be yellow to me. Imagine how the world would look through the eyes of someone else then.


----------



## James Kobel (Mar 14, 2009)

What I have always thought about was that all the planets are just a big screensaver on some aliens computer.


----------



## Dene (Mar 14, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> hippofluff said:
> 
> 
> > Theres a possibilty that your mind is bound by some force not known to man. That force is basically a mind control program that we have been "living" with all of our lves, the only way to free yourself from the grasp of the "special force" is to combat it with a mind cubing. The part of your brain used when you are cubing is the only spot of you brain that still has a little bit of _you If you cube enough your mind will eventually override the control and we can make a resisistence army!! (and to answer the question yes that is totally logical)_
> ...


_

Don't be absurd of course it's not probable.



skwishy said:



Something that I have always wondered about is, assuming(I know, we shouldn't assume so much) that we are all individuals that are living on this world together, what if we all see different colors? For example, if I hold up a blue crayon and ask you all what color it is, you would all reply blue. But what if the color that I actually see and know as blue is the color that the guy next to me sees and knows as green. The guy next to me just sees the color that he knows as blue, which may be yellow to me. Imagine how the world would look through the eyes of someone else then.

Click to expand...


Do you actually think this is a feasible idea? Like really?_


----------



## Johannes91 (Mar 14, 2009)

Dene said:


> skwishy said:
> 
> 
> > Something that I have always wondered about is [..] what if we all see different colors?
> ...


http://colorvisiontesting.com/what colorblind people see.htm

Edit: http://www.iamcal.com/toys/colors/. There are surprisingly big/many differences.


----------



## Dene (Mar 14, 2009)

Ok there are some vision deficiencies that we know about... so what? I mean, we can tell what they're seeing... So what they see wouldn't be surprising at all.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 14, 2009)

Dene said:


> Ok there are some vision deficiencies that we know about... so what? I mean, we can tell what they're seeing... So what they see wouldn't be surprising at all.



Well.... I have no facts to support this but what if one's red is another's blue... then people would think they see the same because they think they both are looking at the same color... idk just food for thought...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 14, 2009)

Why are you being so stubborn to accept what other people are thinking about, Dene?


----------



## WaffleCake (Mar 14, 2009)

skwishy said:


> Something that I have always wondered about is, assuming(I know, we shouldn't assume so much) that we are all individuals that are living on this world together, what if we all see different colors? For example, if I hold up a blue crayon and ask you all what color it is, you would all reply blue. But what if the color that I actually see and know as blue is the color that the guy next to me sees and knows as green. The guy next to me just sees the color that he knows as blue, which may be yellow to me. Imagine how the world would look through the eyes of someone else then.


This would pretty much ignore all the basic scientific facts about color.

@OP: If that were true then there would be a lot less holes in history, and everything would be a bit more convenient. The world is how it is today because of many historical "accidents". If I were to reinvent history, I wouldn't make it like it is.

@A lot of other posts: I honestly believe that none of you are actually thinking beings, I am the only one. You are just an environment for me. That's why I think I'm better than everyone at everything.



EmersonHerrmann said:


> Why are you being so stubborn to accept what other people are thinking about, Dene?


She's not being stubborn, she's just analyzing it in a realistic way that the original poster didn't do.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 14, 2009)

WaffleCake said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you being so stubborn to accept what other people are thinking about, Dene?
> ...



Well you don't have to be mean about it.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 14, 2009)

WaffleCake said:


> skwishy said:
> 
> 
> > Something that I have always wondered about is, assuming(I know, we shouldn't assume so much) that we are all individuals that are living on this world together, what if we all see different colors? For example, if I hold up a blue crayon and ask you all what color it is, you would all reply blue. But what if the color that I actually see and know as blue is the color that the guy next to me sees and knows as green. The guy next to me just sees the color that he knows as blue, which may be yellow to me. Imagine how the world would look through the eyes of someone else then.
> ...



Maybe YOU wouldn't make it like it is, but maybe SOMEONE might... hmm... Also, if you were to be perfect, then you would have no point in life... no challenges, no need for friends, nothing! People can cube faster than you, maybe have a better talent at math or something than you, and even be able to play sports better than you. Not to be mean, but seriously, stop insulting us.


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 14, 2009)

deep/ there are "realistic" ways of thinking of this. and as for the major conflict in this post (EmersonHerrmann & Dene) it reminds me of the old wise man and the younger modern man type arguments. more often then not they both learn things from each other. i think ill learn and think about both sides of this while i watch them duck it out. *sits quietly on floor and thinks*


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't think it's gonna be much of a "fight" but I'm just saying that he's being a tad dense about the subject.


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 14, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> I don't think it's gonna be much of a "fight" but I'm just saying that he's being a tad dense about the subject.



that is true.... ok well lets aproach this from Dene's pov beacouse i dont want to take my stand just yet. please elaborate on your point of view Dene. (keep in mind that this is nothing to really get rielled over as it started of as just a thought)


----------



## WaffleCake (Mar 14, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> Not to be mean, but seriously, stop insulting us.


You would really have to stretch something I said to call it an insult.



deco122392 said:


> as for the major conflict in this post (EmersonHerrmann & Dene) it reminds me of the old wise man and the younger modern man type arguments


Wait, which is the old wise one and which is the young modern one?


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 14, 2009)

WaffleCake said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > Not to be mean, but seriously, stop insulting us.
> ...




hmm maby this is a bad anaogy.... would the philosopher and the buisness man work better and be easier to understand???


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 14, 2009)

WaffleCake said:


> deco122392 said:
> 
> 
> > as for the major conflict in this post (EmersonHerrmann & Dene) it reminds me of the old wise man and the younger modern man type arguments
> ...



That's what I was wondering...

Edit: I'm 14, I don't think I can be a business man. And I didn't really say anything about the business industry? Maybe it would be more fitting than the old man and the young dude though.


----------



## WaffleCake (Mar 14, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> WaffleCake said:
> 
> 
> > deco122392 said:
> ...


No, you're the philosopher. Yep, that analogy worked better.


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 14, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> WaffleCake said:
> 
> 
> > deco122392 said:
> ...



well baised on my perspective of the situation at the to time of the original anoligy dene seemd to... hardset fits i think, to be the old wise man altho based on that old wise men may also be hardset in there opinions and ways. and no youd be correct in not being the buismess man in the second anology... i thought of you as the philosopher.but now im finding so many loopholes in this...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 14, 2009)

Dene said:


> Dude. I recommend you take philosophy after school, for two reasons: you are clearly interested in the right sort of things; you would see how silly your little thought experiment is.



Could you elaborate, Dene? What things am I clearly, rightly interested in? And how is it silly? See this is the result of a guy who had too much time on his hands. I'm not trying to be mean, I just would like elaboration, thanks 

@Deco: While, sayings have many different meanings


----------



## Faz (Mar 14, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> OR maybe you are the only one that actually is a human and the rest of us are all robots created for an experiment to see how humans interact



Hey! That's my theory too!


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 14, 2009)

WaffleCake said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > Not to be mean, but seriously, stop insulting us.
> ...





> in·sult [ in súlt ]
> 
> 
> verb (past and past participle in·sult·ed, present participle in·sult·ing, 3rd person present singular in·sults)
> ...



Right from the encarta dictionary =) In my opinion, I believe that you're speaking insolently with rudeness to call me a non thinking individual. You're basically saying, "okay, all you people are below me and I rule above you!" Personally, I believe that puts me down and that you believe that I'm a worthless human being. If you think you're above us, try to rule the world and watch us all leave you. There is no king with no people, so if you think you're better than all of us, then you're wrong.

Again, I do not mean to start and argument but I'm am just expressing my thoughts


----------



## WaffleCake (Mar 14, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> What he said.


Like I said, you would have to stretch it. And I do plan to rule the world, I just haven't decided what to do once I get there. You might want to get on my good side now.


----------



## Escher (Mar 14, 2009)

is it not obvious what dene thinks? 

and at aznmortalx, clearly what wafflecake has said has gone straight over your head. You can perceive this to be insulting if you like, but its not supposed to be, just like wafflecakes statement wasn't.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 14, 2009)

lol I see what they're all saying and I do sort of agree with their thoughts (except for the "you're nonthinking individuals" part)... just that wafflecake seems to have gotten carried away and I think I have a right to say my thoughts, do I not?

Also, waffle, i never intended to get on your bad side... >.<


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 14, 2009)

This whole thread has been carried away...not just Mr. Waffle


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 14, 2009)

good point... shall we let this thread disappear and solve all our problems?  :b


----------



## qqwref (Mar 14, 2009)

WaffleCake said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > stuff
> ...


I find this extra funny because Dene is a philosopher (literally). I'm sure that's why he's saying "that's impossible" to everyone on the thread, because he's probably looked at it in a lot more detail than you.


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 14, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> good point... shall we let this thread disappear and solve all our problems?  :b



never!!!! hahaha im having fun concidering this as a possability  

@Waffle: ya know you could enslave the human race and force them to make you tastey pasteries like ohhh waffles or cakes (hint hint) 
and maby a certain deco-child could be the taste tester?, y aknow to make sure theres no poison or anything 

btw im having major Matrix flashbacks


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 15, 2009)

qqwref said:


> WaffleCake said:
> 
> 
> > EmersonHerrmann said:
> ...



this is true but then why not imput some of his thoughts from when he pondered this rather then simply state it as impossable? 

im sorry speaking like this doesnt feel rite. dene can you please tell us more about your thoughts on the matter? (third time asking nicely i belive and this will be the last time i ask so as not to be a bother.)


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 15, 2009)

qqwref said:


> WaffleCake said:
> 
> 
> > EmersonHerrmann said:
> ...



So that's why he told me to take philosophy! I found a book on it today at Borders...hmmm...


----------



## Escher (Mar 15, 2009)

deco122392 said:


> this is true but then why not imput some of his thoughts from when he pondered this rather then simply state it as impossable?
> 
> im sorry speaking like this doesnt feel rite. dene can you please tell us more about your thoughts on the matter? (third time asking nicely i belive and this will be the last time i ask so as not to be a bother.)



Is it his position not obvious? 
Pointless speculation on 'possibilities' and labelling them as anything close to 'plausible' is ridiculous.

I may as well hypothesise that the Universe was created just before you started reading this sentence, and that all of your memories, and all of this, was created to trick you into thinking that you ever had a life before this. 

And why on earth would that matter?


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 15, 2009)

Escher said:


> deco122392 said:
> 
> 
> > this is true but then why not imput some of his thoughts from when he pondered this rather then simply state it as impossable?
> ...



it really wouldnt and this is just like that youtube video erlier. in truth there would be no reason to really even care if that were true. but it is basic human instinct to be curious. maby the dismisle of that curiocity is acceptable to some but to me its rather important. and to the cubing comuniy it plays a very important role in providing us with methods tricks algoritms and one of the most notable things recently higher level cubes such as the v-6 and v-7


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 15, 2009)

what if you're the master of the universe, only if you interact with something/someone it exists, right now I'm typing this sentence so I'm interacting with you trough the internet, who says I don't disappear as soon as I press the send key?


----------



## Escher (Mar 15, 2009)

Deco, I don't think that my view does stifle creativity/originality/curiosity because i think that there is a very big difference between 'abusing' the ability to say "anything is possible" and then running with it, than thinking "I want a new cool toy".


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 15, 2009)

Escher said:


> Deco, I don't think that my view does stifle creativity/originality/curiosity because i think that there is a very big difference between 'abusing' the ability to say "anything is possible" and then running with it, than thinking "I want a new cool toy".



honestly i ment no offence, 
to add to that ive used up my intelagence for now and am just plain tierd of thinking.
i didnt mean to imply that your view does anything of the sort.
i used the cube referance to remain within the subjects that pertain to this fourm. but im sure that you uinderstand what i mean when i say that creativity is somthing not to stifle, by simply saying that something is impossable. even if that is so there are 1) politer ways of saying so, and 2) many things that can be learned and discussed befor one reaches the point of stateing to ones self (let alone others) that whatever on wishes to understand, gain, or give are impossabilities.


----------



## Escher (Mar 15, 2009)

deco122392 said:


> it really wouldnt and this is just like that youtube video erlier. in truth there would be no reason to really even care if that were true. but it is basic human instinct to be curious. maby the dismisle of that curiocity is acceptable to some but to me its rather important. and to the cubing comuniy it plays a very important role in providing us with methods tricks algoritms and one of the most notable things recently higher level cubes such as the v-6 and v-7



sorry, that line just sounded like you thought that i take a position that dismisses speculation (and creativity etc), which i don't...



deco122392 said:


> honestly i ment no offence,
> to add to that ive used up my intelagence for now and am just plain tierd of thinking.
> i didnt mean to imply that your view does anything of the sort.
> i used the cube referance to remain within the subjects that pertain to this fourm. but im sure that you uinderstand what i mean when i say that creativity is somthing not to stifle, by simply saying that something is impossable. even if that is so there are 1) politer ways of saying so, and 2) many things that can be learned and discussed befor one reaches the point of stateing to ones self (let alone others) that whatever on wishes to understand, gain, or give are impossabilities.



1) i suppose Dene wasn't particularly polite, but it did ignite discussion, right?

2) I never meant to sound like I was saying that I thought that these things were impossible - quite the opposite - I just would argue that they lack meaning.

And I took no offense, don't worry


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 15, 2009)

deco122392 said:


> honestly i ment no offence,
> to add to that ive used up my intelagence for now and am just plain tierd of thinking.
> i didnt mean to imply that your view does anything of the sort.
> i used the cube referance to remain within the subjects that pertain to this fourm. but im sure that you uinderstand what i mean when i say that creativity is somthing not to stifle, by simply saying that something is impossable. even if that is so there are 1) politer ways of saying so, and 2) many things that can be learned and discussed befor one reaches the point of stateing to ones self (let alone others) that whatever on wishes to understand, gain, or give are impossabilities.



1) i suppose Dene wasn't particularly polite, but it did ignite discussion, right?

2) I never meant to sound like I was saying that I thought that these things were impossible - quite the opposite - I just would argue that they lack meaning.

And I took no offense, don't worry [/QUOTE]

rite it did and i even wondered fora while if that was his intention.

and yes some things lack meaning, but not all important things in life need to have meaning (ok this contradictory side of me needs to stay scilent if i wana get back on topic)

and ok im still sorry if i offended you or anyone else. mmmmmmehhh my brains tierd, so can i take a nap now and come back to this ina hour or two?


----------



## Dene (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh sorry guys I was busy all day and didn't check this thread. So yes I am a third year philosophy major at university so this sort of thing has been discussed. This is like typical first year stuff, and it's better to get it out of your system as soon as possible.
Philosophy is strongly based on common sense and intuitions. Does it really seem plausible to you, that we humans, with 99.9% the same genes (or whatever it is) really see different colours? That doesn't really seem plausible at all does it? Another way this might go is something like "What if our perspectives of the whole world in general were all different" but the same problem arises: we are all in the same world, we walk on the same streets, we avoid the same post-box on the sidewalk, etc. I mean it might be fun to speculate, but the plausibility is completely lacking. 

Lot's of stuff was said and I don't really remember most of it.
Umm:
Waffle: I'm a guy, not a girl.
Guy with bad grammar and spelling: Learn to spell and write coherently
Escher: You basically had it right.
Also, I'm mean, get used to it.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 15, 2009)

Good post, Dene, haha


----------



## WaffleCake (Mar 15, 2009)

Dene said:


> Waffle: I'm a guy, not a girl.


Ya, I figured that out when everybody started saying "he". When I saw "Dene" above a picture of a girl I just assumed it was a girl's name, like [de-nay].



Dene said:


> Guy with bad grammar and spelling: Learn to spell and write coherently


I second this suggestion. I really don't understand how people who can solve a Rubik's cube can't properly use there, their and they're.


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 15, 2009)

i cant spell. its never been one of my strong siuts. and woot im up again (=


----------



## skwishy (Mar 15, 2009)

It has been a long day and I have just got back and had a chance to read what you have all said about my post about seeing different colors. I just want to say that it has been very interesting and enlightening to hear everyone's thoughts. I never said that I personally believed what I said, it is just something that I throw out as a strange thought to get others to think as well, usually if the conversation is dull or just lacking period.

EDIT: Btw I don't have any philosophy experience myself so I am not really in any position to argue with anyone on this matter of why it can or cannot be true.


----------



## F.P. (Mar 15, 2009)

S O L I P S I S M


----------



## Sin-H (Mar 15, 2009)

There's a German guy called Heribert Illig who believes that 297 years of our history (in Europe) were just invented, the years between September 614 and August 911. Everything was just invented and all documents of that time are false.
By comparing European history to Asian and African, he has a coherent string of argumentation for that. It really sounds possible if you read his book.

I actually don't believe it, but it is indeed an interesting idea.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 15, 2009)

You know the year is 2209 and we are all being used as batteries


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 16, 2009)

WaffleCake said:


> I really don't understand how people who can solve a Rubik's cube can't properly use there, their and they're.



Someone Who Can't Use There, Their and They're Correctly: Cool, the pogobat guy can teach me how to solve cube!

Unless Dan Brown teaches grammar somewhere in his 2-part video tut, I see flaw in your statement.


----------

